# My new JD 5095M is here



## Whistling Dixie (Jan 18, 2010)

I had to take a moment to share[attachment a couple of photos of my new Deere 5095M. This morning is my first day to run her, I love the grapple. Now I'm headed out to cut my fields for the last time this year. If anyone has any good data on the M series you would like to share, please chime in. I've already found one strange thing; the tractor has a whine that runs constantly, has anyone else noticed this? I think its the hydraulics but not sure.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Good looking tractor


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Ditto


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm jealous!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I believe you will love this tractor. A good friend of mine has a 105M and it has been a great tractor. He did have the air conditioner compressor replaced (under warranty).
I bought a 6100D last fall. It does not have to finer points your tractor does and I have been very satisfied.
I also have a large grapple. It will pick up enough stumps to lift the rear tires off the ground.

You will not notice the whining noise after a while.

One thing to keep an eye on, it is common with the M and D series. If the smooth shifting from forward/reverse begins to jerk, have them adjust it. Both my tractor and my friends M had to be recalibrated after a break in period. I have grown to appreciate how smoothly it goes from forward to reverse. I was always a clutch person. Not any more.


----------



## Whistling Dixie (Jan 18, 2010)

Tim,
Thanks for the comments on the whining, I was wondering about it. I ran it 7 hours yesterday and didn't have any issues. You're right, this thing is a beast, it will run my 9' Kuhn disc mower in economy mode, how cool is that. I'm guessing it will run my Hesston 4590 small square baler in economy as well, I'll find out in a couple of days. Thus far the shifting is fine, however old habits die hard and I find myself still using the clutch. I spent all day retraining myself, I changed gears at least five times yesterday thinking I was shifting to reverse. 7 years on a 9 / 3 transmission kind of programs you. This afternoon will be another training opportunity, I'm getting used to it. Thank you


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Whistling Dixie said:


> Tim,
> Thanks for the comments on the whining, I was wondering about it. I ran it 7 hours yesterday and didn't have any issues. You're right, this thing is a beast, it will run my 9' Kuhn disc mower in economy mode, how cool is that. I'm guessing it will run my Hesston 4590 small square baler in economy as well, I'll find out in a couple of days. Thus far the shifting is fine, however *old habits die hard and I find myself still using the clutch. I spent all day retraining myself, I changed gears at least five times yesterday thinking I was shifting to reverse.* 7 years on a 9 / 3 transmission kind of programs you. This afternoon will be another training opportunity, I'm getting used to it. Thank you


The habit will stick around a while. I've got a little over 700 hours (all put on it by me) on my M7040 W/ shuttle shift, & I still find myself shifting the tranny to back up at times.


----------



## HayBones (Oct 10, 2012)

Thats a beauty machine there! I was seriously thinking about a new 5115M but I found a nice 2011 6230 with 100 hours for far less $$, good luck with the machine im sure it will treat you well!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dixie, my loader tractor is a 2010 5095M with a 563 SL loader.....its very stout and has the best AC that I have ever been around. It is extremely nimble and by far the best loader tractor that I have owned to this date. I used it some with my inline baler and it did well. Tim is spot on about the reverser....mine needs to be adjusted now. The only thing that I do not like on this tractor is the radial tires....they tear up the ground terribly if powering thru a turn....really whizzes me, but I am a turf freak about my forage fields....I like 'em perfect. And the best part....84+ pto horses(Nebraska) and it sips fuel very well.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Whistling Dixie (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for all your comments, thus far I've put about 11 hours on it and still have 1/4 tank of fuel. It definitely uses more than my previous 5325 but not too bad considering the substantial increase in displacement and horsepower. I'm liking it more and more as I drive it. I have the H260 loader and cannot believe the power. I'm completely blown away at how much it will lift. Thus far I haven't done anything to even come close to using it's true PTO potential. I'll be baling tomorrow with my Hesston 4590 square baler and am anxious to see it run in economy mode.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

My 6100D is a heavy drinker. I am learning to live with that.

How did you like the 5325?
I am asking because our Deere dealer took one in on trade. 750 Hours, clean, yuppy type owner. I have been told to stay away from the 25 series if I can. Fuel pump and sensor issues.
I was considering a smaller cab tractor for raking and loading rolls.
Deere dealer says the 5325 will handle a 9' disc mower. Thoughts?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I pull a Kuhn 9'9" disc mower with a Kubota M7040, rated @ 68 net & 62 pto. It does a good job, but I don't think I would want any less horses, especially if you are gonna cut thick, heavy stuff. I cut heavy grass hay, but have to slow down a bit.
TractorData.com shows the 5325 @ 67hp, with a pto of 'claimed' 55, & tested 57 hp.
Others here have lots more experience than me with the different machines.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> My 6100D is a heavy drinker. I am learning to live with that.
> 
> How did you like the 5325?
> I am asking because our Deere dealer took one in on trade. 750 Hours, clean, yuppy type owner. I have been told to stay away from the 25 series if I can. Fuel pump and sensor issues.
> ...


I've got one and I've put almost 1800 hrs on it. Water pump replaced under warranty and fuel filter/prime pump replaced. Other than that it's been very reliable and isn't the least bit thirsty. I've put my New Idea 5409 mower on it and it handles it fine but it's an open station and I like glass around me, so I mow with my Ford. I've also baled with it. The square baler doesn't bother it in the least but the old Krone 250 round baler will make it grunt if I try to make the bales too tight (it can make the Ford 7710 grunt also). I normally use the Ford for baling 'cause I also like AC. I mainly use it for the arena rake, finish mower, tiller, 6'disk, and seeder for working the paddocks. I've got a 3-function joystick for the loader and I hang the Hoelscher grapple on it for loading & unloading bales. It's by far the most used tractor on my place.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> My 6100D is a heavy drinker. I am learning to live with that.
> 
> How did you like the 5325?
> I am asking because our Deere dealer took one in on trade. 750 Hours, clean, yuppy type owner. I have been told to stay away from the 25 series if I can. Fuel pump and sensor issues.
> ...


Tim, is the undercarriage black or green on the 5325?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies. (I did not intend to go off topic).

Mike, the undercarriage is black.


----------



## Whistling Dixie (Jan 18, 2010)

I absolutely loved my 5325 and would still have it if it was 4x4 and had the 12/12 power reverser. It was a great tractor and I ran my 9'2" Kuhn disc cutter with no problems. It ran it perfectly. I also ran my square baler and all other implements without difficulty. It's not going to spin a large round baler very well but all else considered I think the 25 series is one of the best tractors Deere ever built. My under carriage was black, the rear end and transmission were German if remember correctly. Never a problem.

i almost bought a 5525 instead of this 5095M because I like the design so much. The isolated platform is much better than the M tractor from a room and visibility standpoint. The M is growing on me but I do miss the view from the 5325.


----------

